# Help with Philips 46pfl5505d/f7: Won't turn on?



## lolToasty (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,
We are having a problem with out Philips 46pfl5505d/f7. It was working fine until we unplugged it to move it to a new stand. When we replugged it, it took a while to start up and, after 14 blinks, the TV logo shows and seems to start. As usual, Composite 1 shows in the left hand corner but in a split second the TV turns off. No sound is coming out and the TV simply shuts off. It never took this long to start up and won't work anymore. What could be the problem? It was working fine an hour ago.
I have tried switching the power cable and have tried multiple outlets but have had no success. What seems to be the problem?
Thanks,
Steven

also, I have noticed that, once I try to turn it on, it's a while before it will respond and light up again.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF, we're glad you found us.

I would check and recheck all the cables for tightness. You don't mention how you're connecting the pieces together but if its HDMI, a loose connection can cause a disrupted signal and many sets are sensitive to that.

Try also, unplugging the TV again and holding the power button in for 30 seconds. Then plug it back in a try it.

Are you sure the outlet is not the problem? 

Post back with the results.


----------



## lolToasty (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the consideration, yustr. I have checked all the cables but they're definitely in. I actually thought that was the problem with the power cable (it's detachable like in a printer or computer) being loose but after tightening it and trying another one, the problem persisted. The TV is/was connected to a cable box using composite cables but the problem persists regardless if they're plugged in or not. It's probably important to note that I tried turning the TV on with the cable box on to see if sound came through. Nothing did, and the connection between the TV and the box seems to be correctly in place.
I don't think the outlet is the problem as the TV does turn on, but only for a few seconds. Even then, the cable box and other things we plug in work fine and the tv was working on the outlet right before it stopped working. 
I tried the reset trick (in your post) but to no avail. I hear that my TV doesn't have such a thing but I'm not sure.
Could the TV stand (since our TV can be mounted, it has a detachable stand) cause the problem if it's placed wrongly? I know it's a stretch, but who knows? 
If you need any more information, don't hesitate to ask. I'm super glad you came to assist me. It sucks when something breaks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry for your troubles but it appears you've done everything you can. Time to call the repair shop.


----------



## lolToasty (Jul 12, 2012)

Darn. Any idea what it could be?


----------

